# Blue Laced Red Wyandotte



## Rebecca Brown (Apr 30, 2018)

I am looking to start a new breeding program to produce BLRW chicks. What are the preferred breeding combinations to get the best results? I currently have 1 BLRW hen and 4 GLW hens. What color cockeral should I use?

Also if I bred GLW hen and SLW cockeral, what would be the results?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome. I have no idea about breeding.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!!I don't have a clue,either.Someone else may have an answer for you.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll bet NM does. I think for BLRW you should have 2 of them to get more. Mixing SLW and GLW I don't think are going to get you what you want.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They would probably be all different.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Start out with quality stock even if its expensive! Its way better than paying a low price for birds and having to start at the bottem, Welcome!!!


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Rebecca Brown said:


> I am looking to start a new breeding program to produce BLRW chicks. What are the preferred breeding combinations to get the best results? I currently have 1 BLRW hen and 4 GLW hens. What color cockeral should I use?
> 
> Also if I bred GLW hen and SLW cockeral, what would be the results?


An article that may help you: www.thehappychickencoop.com/blue-laced-red-wyandotte/
It seems the biggest challenge currently is finding good base stock. So be prepared to spend some serious money for good quality birds.
There are cheaper birds out there, but they are cheap for a reason....
If you haven't had any breeding experience, I would suggest something simpler to start out, this really isn't a 'quick' project.


----------

